
Fable: F# to JavaScript Transpiler - Nelkins
http://fsprojects.github.io/Fable/
======
david-given
Can anyone comment on Fable vs Elm?

I really like the idea of Elm; but I also really like the idea of using the
same language for both the frontend and the backend, so I can share code, and
I currently can't do that in Elm.

But I could do in with Fable, using F# on Mono on the server. The idea of
using something as big as Mono doesn't really fill me with joy, but F# is
supposed to be a thoroughly decent functional language (I've never used it
myself). Except... Elm comes with all this value-added functionality that's
ideal for web development. Unless Fable has something equivalent, I lose out
on half the benefit.

Anyone?

~~~
jackmott
I can speak to F# being a joy to program in, though I have not yet taken the
plunge into transpiling it to javascript yet. Websharper is another option you
can look at for that, which may be more nicely integrated.

.NET Core is coming to Linux soon and will give you another option for
compiler/runtime which will be good. Performance will be better, but mono has
been working fine for me so far.

~~~
enricosada
F# on .NET Core works now with released rc2. just go to
[http://dot.net](http://dot.net) and download .NET Core SDK. Tested on
supported ubuntu/osx/docker/win

for example ubuntu 14.04 is
[https://www.microsoft.com/net/core#ubuntu](https://www.microsoft.com/net/core#ubuntu)

if you dont want to use installers, just unzip the binaries packages from
[https://www.microsoft.com/net/download#core](https://www.microsoft.com/net/download#core)
and add that directory to PATH

after that

\- mkdir hello && cd hello

\- dotnet new --lang fsharp

\- dotnet restore

\- dotnet run

------
jiyinyiyong
Compare this to Reason
[https://facebook.github.io/reason/](https://facebook.github.io/reason/)

